# Check out my art



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I am relatively new to this forum and haven't posted any pice yet but I will try to show you some pictures of my art. I have only done two bettas and that was a fair few years ago now so I have improved a lot since then but anyway I thought you might like to see them anyway. I use Graphite pencil on paper. Hope you like them and let me know what you think.


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Those are amazing! I never seen a crowntail drawn so beautifully!


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Those are absolutely beautiful, simply stunning. I have never seen such detailed drawings of a betta before. You are extremely talented, I am amazed at such artwork! If you ever get the chance, I would be honored if you drew one of my bettas.


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

WOW, those are fantastic! I can't even imagine being so talented! 

I hope you'll share more of your work here. Again, just WOW!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

wow, thanks guys, I thought they were a bit rough cause I have improved a lot since then but hey if people like them I am happy If I ever get a chance I will draw you betta lexylex0526 but I am afraid life is hectic at the moment with full time study and other commitments, I haven't drawn in three years because I have been so busy!! I do all animals by the way not just bettas, I can post some of the other animals if you like, let me see....... I have done heaps of drawing but don't have photos of them all so I will see what I can find for you.....


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow!!! So amazing!!!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow these are amazing! You're so talented at drawing. You really did a good job on those crown tails. I hear they're hard to draw.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

You are a really good artist with close attention to detail. I am decent, but I can never get so much detail. The drawings always come out flat with pathetic shading. Your shading is really nice, gives you a sense of how the animal or object is positioned and everything. LOVE IT!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow amazing live your art !!!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Those are amazing! I'm a pretty decent drawer, but my art is simple and flat compared to yours.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

:O It looks like you printed it out! Also it looks 3D! I love your drawings!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

WOWW! Stunning! They look like photographs! Beautiful work.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

*drools* *steals and runs*
I admire you and your artwork. I like to draw too.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

These are amazing! You definitely have some talent and certainly a good eye for values and shading. It'd be okay if you rubbed a little bit of that off on me


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

Fantastic drawings! I am jealous of your talent!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## mstenorsaxplayer (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow! You are really talented!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

Thankyou so much everyone for your lovely comments, I am rarely happy with the drawings I do (I admit I am a perfectionist lol) but it makes me feel good when other people like them, so thankyou!


----------

